# Show Information



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

I was thinking about going to the hedgie show and I was wondering if I could get some information on it. All I know is that it is in Colorado Springs and it is October first through the fourth. I would really love any information on the show, thanks!

((I didn't know where to put this so I put it here...))


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

As soon as we have more info, we will post!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, Belle! Just have to wait... *gets in line*


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

Alright, thanks!


----------

